# Spectrasonics Omnisphere Sierra Installation Woes



## fgimian (Dec 2, 2016)

Hey friends, I just upgraded to Sierra yesterday and have re-installed everything successfully but I'm having major dramas with Omnisphere.

To put things into context, I purchased Omnisphere 1 (6 x DVDs) and then purchased the upgrade to Omnisphere 2.

There were known problems installing Omnisphere 1 from El Capitan onwards using the original media and Spectrasonics provided the following alternative method:

https://www.spectrasonics.net/support/knowledgebase_view_topic.php?id=455&categoryID=7

I downloaded both the Disc Installer and Data Updater and connected by DVD drive with Disc 1 inserted.

I then followed their guide at https://www.spectrasonics.net/support/installguides/ig-omnisphere-mac.php under Disc Installation:

The problem (as per the screenshot) is that unlike Spectrasonics screenshot, I do not see the "Preparation" and "Install Data" steps and am never prompted to install the STEAM content.






I'm honestly really confused and will email Spectrasonics on Monday when they are back in business hours, but the community here is so knowledgable that maybe someone has already run into this issue and knows how to repair it.

Sadly Spectrasonics only provide an "upgrade" download of Omnisphere 2, so I must get version 1 going before anything else.

Any help at all would be hugely appreciated!

Cheers
Fotis


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 2, 2016)

Did you try emailing spectrasonics Les should be able to help you out 
[email protected]


----------



## chasmanian (Dec 2, 2016)

This is a shot in the dark, but here goes nothing:
Is it possible that you need to check a box somewhere that will show all files and folders, or something like that?
Brainstorming, grasping at straws and such...


----------



## fgimian (Dec 2, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Did you try emailing spectrasonics Les should be able to help you out
> [email protected]



Thanks, I emailed them a few minutes after posting. I'll let you know what they come back with.



chasmanian said:


> This is a shot in the dark, but here goes nothing:
> Is it possible that you need to check a box somewhere that will show all files and folders, or something like that?
> Brainstorming, grasping at straws and such...



Thanks so much. I've poked around but can't seem to find anything relevant. I'll dig into it a little more though.

Really appreciate the replies guys!
Fotis


----------



## chasmanian (Dec 3, 2016)

I googled a little more.
there's a thing called show hidden files.
I have Windows 10.
I got Keyscape a while back.
installed it, and then moved the Steam folder on to my auxiliary SSD.
that required jumping through the hoop with the show hidden files business.
I do not have Omnisphere, btw.


----------



## fgimian (Dec 3, 2016)

chasmanian said:


> I googled a little more.
> there's a thing called show hidden files.
> I have Windows 10.
> I got Keyscape a while back.
> ...



Thanks yeah, I did consider just copying the STEAM folder manually. I may just do that for now until Spectrasonics get back to me.

Cheers
Fotis


----------



## chasmanian (Dec 3, 2016)

I am no expert.
I fumble my way through lots of stuff.
I'm pretty sure thats what i had to do though.
I let Keyscape install just how it wanted to.
so the Steam folder went right on my main drive.
then, in order for me to move it, I had to change the Windows 10 setting to show hidden files.


----------



## samphony (Dec 4, 2016)

fgimian said:


> Hey friends, I just upgraded to Sierra yesterday and have re-installed everything successfully but I'm having major dramas with Omnisphere.
> 
> To put things into context, I purchased Omnisphere 1 (6 x DVDs) and then purchased the upgrade to Omnisphere 2.
> 
> ...



Hi we had no issue installing Omnisphere in one of our studios. Have you tried to disable SIP? (System Integrity Protection)


http://macossierra-slow.com/how-to-disable-sip-rootless-system-integrity-protection/

http://osxdaily.com/2015/10/05/disable-rootless-system-integrity-protection-mac-os-x/


----------



## cleaner (Dec 4, 2016)

Hey. I have the same problem. Tried to install Omnisphere 2 via Sierra. The Software/Content Updater finishes directly without asking for the Content DVDs :o
Also no STEAM folder are created.. pretty strange.. Does anybody know how difficult it is to make a manual installation via copy paste?


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 4, 2016)

Guys let's not make matters worse it's one more day to the weekend is over most sample developers do not work weekends and spend time with their families I'm sure he will get a very good answer from spectrasonics support on Monday and find out what's going on


----------



## fgimian (Dec 4, 2016)

samphony said:


> Hi we had no issue installing Omnisphere in one of our studios. Have you tried to disable SIP? (System Integrity Protection)
> 
> 
> http://macossierra-slow.com/how-to-disable-sip-rootless-system-integrity-protection/
> ...



Thanks so much, nah I haven't tried that. I will give it a go and let you know what happens! 



cleaner said:


> Hey. I have the same problem. Tried to install Omnisphere 2 via Sierra. The Software/Content Updater finishes directly without asking for the Content DVDs :o
> Also no STEAM folder are created.. pretty strange.. Does anybody know how difficult it is to make a manual installation via copy paste?



Yup, lotsa work. I'm glad to hear it's not just me though, thanks for confirming.



synthpunk said:


> Guys let's not make matters worse it's one more day to the weekend is over most sample developers do not work weekends and spend time with their families I'm sure he will get a very good answer from spectrasonics support on Monday and find out what's going on



True, and they are in US time so it would likely be at least another day before I hear back. Though after all the dramas with Cubase also crashing on Sierra, I think I'll have rolled back by the time they reply :(

Thanks everyone for your contribution and help
Fotis


----------



## fgimian (Dec 4, 2016)

Just attempted disabling SIP but sadly it didn't help.


----------



## tutu (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi all, I'm glad I'm not the only one with this problem. Omnisphere doesn't prompt me for Steam content. I also tried SIP but it didn't work... I hope someone finds a way to make the install work on Sierra. Kind regards.


----------



## cleaner (Dec 5, 2016)

disabling SIP didn't work for me as well... our boat grows :D


----------



## fgimian (Dec 5, 2016)

I just heard back from Spectrasonics. It seems the only way for us to install Omnisphere 2 is to purchase a full download of Omnisphere 2 from https://www.spectrasonics.net/sales/techshop/?main_page=product_info&products_id=29 and re-download it. This costs $10 USD to cover their server costs.

I just shot them another email to double check that this download does indeed provide the full 60 GB installer.

Really, I can't help feel a little screwed over here. As someone who supported Spectrasonics just when Omnisphere 1 came out and with no such indication in their Sierra compatibility documentation either. But for $10, I think I will definitely just buy it so I can get rid of the DVDs and the current complicated procedure of installing Omnisphere.


----------



## fgimian (Dec 5, 2016)

I just purchased the $10 additional download, but I have already downgraded back to El Capitan. I will confirm shortly that it is a full 60 GB download.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 5, 2016)

Fingers crossed and in the end it's only giving up one lunch or 2 pints this month

If the old DVDs are obsolete for all of us now it's probably a good reason to do it just a have it

Might justify its own informational post when you have a chance with this in the subject line to help everyone


----------



## fgimian (Dec 5, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Fingers crossed and in the end it's only giving up one lunch or 2 pints this month
> 
> If the old DVDs are obsolete for all of us now it's probably a good reason to do it just a have it
> 
> Might justify its own informational post when you have a chance with this in the subject line to help everyone



Sure, no worries  I will get to downloading it later today, just downloading some Spitfire libraries at the moment. I should preface this by telling you guys that my connection is slow, 3MBit, so it will take a while to get the 60 GB.


----------

